# Bigger Lures = Bigger Fish



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Caught this hog on a double cowgirl, Superman with Gold Blades. Sorry I had to remove the background. The location is XX top secret


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Nice ski MJ. That is a hog. I would keep her hiding place a secret to.

CG


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

sweet fish,im. about how big was that muskie


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice fish Jim. I think i recognize that spot. lol....


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice fish Jim. Come on now, at least tell what body of water it was and how big.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

WB, 47.5 inches, 24 inch girth!


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

man, nice fish jim!! im hittin the lake tomorrow before the crazy weekend starts. havent been there in weeks.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

esox62 said:


> man, nice fish jim!! im hittin the lake tomorrow before the crazy weekend starts. havent been there in weeks.


I'll be there in the morning after work about 0800.
Jim, way more info than I was asking for but thanks. lol


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice fish Jim, we never did get a chance to get out and chase some river skies, let me know if your up for it now that the weather cooled.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

SWEET FISH.....what a true pig....did you get her trollin? if so,what where you using? anyhow.....GREAT FISH


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

al capone said:


> SWEET FISH.....what a true pig....did you get her trollin? if so,what where you using? anyhow.....GREAT FISH


He got it on a Double Cowgirl so he must have been casting.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

DURRRR look at my musky, Jim... >>===))=>


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

We've been causing chaos on the muskies lately, haha! Stream_stalker had one on right before I caught the big one, fish was completely airborne! He thought he was snagged, gave it one hard jerk, and WHAM! Haha!

And Jeeeez Nick, that first pic, wow. That fish looks like a monster!


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

;-)..........


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha! That crane is sweet. I'm tellin you! Especially in springtime!


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

:-o.........................


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

If using live bait please use quick strike rigs. If you are experienced at using live bait for muskie I am sure you know to what I'm referring. 

For those that don't and wish to use live bait:
http://www.thornebros.com/winter/tackle/trout_pike/trout_thornebros.html

Not only will it make your fishing easier, it will save the lives of many muskies.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't see a fish....congrats anyhow Jim!


----------

